# waterproofing led spotlight



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought a bunch of the led spotlight the day after halloween,they state indoor use only they are really good lights and want to try and use them in my yard haunt. Id there a way that i can waterproof them with some type of sealant instead of putting them in some type of box.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-led-red-spot-light/#prReviewEngineDiv


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

you could try to a plastic disc to cover the top sealed with silicone (Im thinking a CD case) and silicone on any possible areas that could leak.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Agree with above. I would use flowable silicone. Makes for a cleaner look.

Permatex 81730 Flowable Silicone Windshield and Glass Sealer, 1.5 oz. : Amazon.com : [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31o5dWSzL3L


----------



## medicf43 (Jan 8, 2013)

There is a cover of the lights but i think i will try the silicone around it thanks


----------

